# Dubia Pregnancy



## SuperPenguiin (Nov 26, 2011)

hey guys, i recently got my starter colony and i am just wondering if anyone could tell me how long a dubia roaches pregnancy lasts?


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

i would like to know the same lol started mine the other week and still no babies was told as i brought 50 adults chances were they were already pregnant and then added about 200 different sizes with more adults but still no baby ones lol


----------



## SuperPenguiin (Nov 26, 2011)

we got ours sometime last week and ive seen 2 babies lol (or the same on twice) one must have been pregnant.


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

just read up on caresheets on google females will lay 25 to 30 babies every 2 months or so but it doesnt tell u how long they r pregnant for lolmaybe it is the 2 months


----------



## SuperPenguiin (Nov 26, 2011)

170pand said:


> just read up on caresheets on google females will lay 25 to 30 babies every 2 months or so but it doesnt tell u how long they r pregnant for lolmaybe it is the 2 months


thanks lol mines look a bit fat at back so im hoping they are gravid lol


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

lol hopefully just checked temps in middle of my lot 32 in middle so about right just gotta find somewhere to get some egg trays lol


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

170pand said:


> lol hopefully just checked temps in middle of my lot 32 in middle so about right just gotta find somewhere to get some egg trays lol


i would put your temp to 28 in middle this works brilliant for me 

egg trays from anywhere that bakes cakes also butchers will have them


and they can have upto 30 a month depending on age


----------



## SuperPenguiin (Nov 26, 2011)

the local pet shop gave me loads of egg crates, i was freaking out beforehand though cause i didn't know where to get them lol


----------

